# Yields



## InPain (Sep 27, 2021)

So I'm growing organic and I am only getting 5 to 6 zips out of five and seven gallon pots most was 11 in a 10 gallon and 45 to fifty out of blue dream clones total time 11 weeks from clipping them to chopping. My brother thinks I should be getting more. My most recent chops was a  thin mint 8 week veg 153 grams  and one of the clones biggest yet 64 grams 3 gallon pot  instead of two. Pics are of my plants now. Texas shoreline pic below end of week 7.












Pic is cart wheels week 7 from simcity seeds.


----------



## gmo (Sep 27, 2021)

How big is your space?  What light(s) are you using?  Those are 2 critical factors that we need to know before offering critique.


----------



## InPain (Sep 27, 2021)

4 x 8 and maxisun 4000 all organic using the same soil since we started 2 yrs ago. Use Alaskan fish fertilizer and topdress in flower with guano and add in banana teas. I topdress every two weeks as well with superworm frass keeps pests a way no more sticky traps been months now shits great. I think it's the lights there okay.


----------



## gmo (Sep 28, 2021)

You are under lighting your growing space.that light is 400w and probably good for 9-15sqft of flowering space. Add another 1 or 2 of that same light and you'll be on the ballpark and your yields will increase.


----------

